# How do you display your jewelry for shows?



## lollil (Jun 27, 2008)

I was wondering how you display your jewely that you've made at fairs,swaps etc.  Do you use regular jewley displays that you buy from a
retail store display company or some other way?

Thanks for your time


----------



## IanT (Jun 27, 2008)

Ive seen people make simple wood frames that have a recessed cavity about 2-3inches and then conver the top with plexiglass on hinges (and a lock and key) this will protect your jewlery, keep it safe from theft and make it presentable and portable for cleaning/opening up! (you can set the jewerly up with pins so its in a fashion you desire!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 27, 2008)

I take branches & put them in pots or vaces & *hang* items from the branches.

I also take pictures out of frames & stretch screen across the frame. You can use the screen to hold earrings.


----------



## lollil (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow thanks for the info--what great ideas.  Thanks again I really appreciate it.


----------



## IanT (Jun 29, 2008)

8) noooooo problem


----------

